

Tell HN: appspot.com blocked by ICT Ministry in Thailand - mbenjaminsmith

As of a couple of hours ago the entire appspot.com domain has been blocked in Thailand by the ICT Ministry.<p>I'm guessing this is because they block proxy servers and there are a number running on App Engine.<p>I'm personally pissed off because I've been using App Engine as a CDN and now a couple of my sites are broken.<p>Does anyone have a contact at Google SG? They don't pick up their main line and they must have a direct line to the ICT since they censor some search results and youtube videos to comply with Thai laws.<p>If you have a contact, please ping me at mbenjaminsmith AT gmail DOT com.<p>Thanks
======
sajal
well they only blocked the appspot.com domain.

Set your project to use an alternative domain within app engine, it would work
fine.

more discussions at [http://groups.google.com/group/google-
appengine/browse_threa...](http://groups.google.com/group/google-
appengine/browse_thread/thread/62a4ea1552d203fc?pli=1)

